# New to DW, ONR and a new car! Ferex?



## pizzytinzel (Nov 9, 2015)

A nice box of stuff arrived from motorgeek today: ONR wash and shine, opti power clean, some brushes, a noodle mit, drying cloth, various MF cloths and some foam applicators ( and a Cali scents cherry palm tree!)

I've been an avid user of autoglym stuff up until now and was using the 2bm on previous cars, but I have a new car, I'm all excited about detailing it and this ONR method really appeals to me. I don't enjoy using gallons of water and all the paraphernalia and faff that goes with it. All the runoff makes me feel uneasy too, so I thought I'd give ONR a bash.

So, I've just bought a cracking 2006 R53 Mini Cooper S. It was "clean" when I bought it and the alloys are freshly refurbished. but definitely needs a proper detail, and I've now had it just over a week. I work out in the sticks in Devon, so the Mini is getting a bit muddy with all the rain we've had recently. Having read a few threads on this method, I'm confident that I can still use it but I may go to the local jetwash to get rid of any big clods of mud around the arches. So, to some questions.

What do you ONRers do about fallout removal? I've not actually used it before, but I'm keen to do as thorough a detail on this car to start with. I gather IronX or Ferrex need a really good rinse off, which kind of goes against the idea of ONR and eco-detailing. 

My plan for the exterior is this:

Quick jetwash rinse for muddy areas, leave to dry a bit
ONR wash, 1 bucket and pressure sprayer method with noodle mit, as many passes as needed
Dry using ONR as QD
Wash Wheels in likewise fashion and dry with dedicated MF cloth
Ferrex? (See above question)
Clay using ONR as lube
Wash again
Dry
Mask plastics
Polish using AG SRP on foam applicator, Wheels as well
Protect using 2 coats of AG EGP, Wheels as well.
Clean glass with Fast Glass and coat with RainX
Clean plastics with Opti power clean
Treat plastics with bumper care or maybe treat it to a coat of "Solution"

I plan on a simple maintenance wash with ONR once every 2 weeks at least, once a week when time allows. 

Sound reasonable? Or is there anything else I should or shouldn't be doing?

Hi by the way! First post from a long time lurker living in South Devon.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to DW

Your process looks good to me. Couple of quick things, you do not need to wash after claying, RainX is a bit of a Marmite product, my view is there are many superior products for sale but if you like it, keep using it. If you have a preference for Optimum products then the Opti-Glass might be worth looking at

As for FerreX, you can remove it with ONR or indeed Opti-Clean, I guess the advantage of using water is it ensures you have fully removed all the product. By sheer chance, I have just given my initial views of FerreX http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363224

Power Clean can be used on almost any surface, most of the time 3:1 works perfectly but for lighter cleaning i.e. interiors, then it is worth experimenting with ranges from 5:1 to 10:1.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I use ONR at times, generally when the car is not very dirty, would almost say just dusty. Some use it in nearly all the time, I view it as a useful product if circumstances are right. If the car has a film on it I have found the pre-spray just sits on the surface or runs off adding very little value. This means one is just wiping the mitt over a virtually dry surface because the pre spray has not been absorbed. That is just my experience of course. Maybe it is better on a car with more dirt on the surface?

Regarding your routine, I would just pressure wash the whole car at the garage and use a regular / strong shampoo to get it as clean as possible rather than rely on numerous passes with ONR which is "gentle". You can then follow up with the remainder of your process.

Just a thought but is there any reason why you want to use ONR for you initial clean? I would tend to use more standard products for removing Iron X etc. I even go as far as spraying bicarbonate of soda on afterwards but that is not essential by any means. Appreciate you want to go eco but a few buckets at first will not make a big difference.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

G'day and welcome. Your recipe for the Coop S is very similar to my first detailing set-up for my Q7. I used the same LSP combo of AG SRP and EGP.
A couple of tips - OPC is my favourite all purpose cleaner, but make sure that you rinse thoroughly, or streaking can occur. Also, you might like to try OPC at 3:1 in a spray bottle to clean your tyres. Let it dwell for a minute or so, then remove and rinse. I've not found anything that cleans tyres as well as OPC. Also does a pretty good job on wheels at same dilution, so I do them simultaneously.


----------



## pizzytinzel (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks all for the feedback and tips, very useful indeed. Regarding the use of ONR, I want to go the eco route. Less water, less equipment and minimal run off.

Just waiting for a break in the weather to get it done!


----------



## pizzytinzel (Nov 9, 2015)

Wasn't the best day to get out and clean up the Coop'' what with the wind, but I had to take a chance and get it done. I was a bit time restrained today, so I omitted a couple of steps. My main aim today was to get a good coat of wax on, whilst giving my new toy its first proper clean. It was my first time using a few products too, ONR being the main one. My methods were:

Rinse Wheels, arches and underside at local jetwash

Prespray panels with ONR at QD dilution, dwell for a time and wipe off with ONR'd noodle mit, 1 bucket method. Multiple passes needed to get clean but it was quite mucky.

OPC at 1:3 on plastics with detailing brush. Found this to smear quite a bit but ONR as a QD saved the day. I was really impressed with how that worked so I QD'd the whole car after the initial wash. There's a fair bit of engrained polish on some of the trim, which needs more attention next time...annoying!

AG Fast Glass on windows, finished with RainX (which I find works well for me)

AG bumper care on plastics.

Wheels came up great with OPC at 1:3, used ONR to wash off with a grouting sponge,which really worked well.

Decided not to Ferrex this time, due to time.

Clayed using ONR QD as lube. Got loads of contaminants off.

Also decided not to polish, due to time. I think I might get a professional to do a paint correction after winter. It really needs it as there are some scratches, swirls and a little orange peel in places.

Finished with AG EGP, Wheels as well, one coat. Will do another coat tomorrow if I get time.





All in all, I was pretty impressed with ONR, especially as a QD. I took my time with it today, but I can see how a quick weekly wash could be made pretty fast and hassle free. I'm sold!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job done there. Do not worry about missing a step, you have done the main parts, more than many cars will ever see. Pleased you like the ONR.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Car looks good to me

OPC can smear with ONR, quick way around it is to wipe the excess OPC with a damp cloth or use ONR QD with a cloth, is this what you did?


----------



## pizzytinzel (Nov 9, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> Car looks good to me
> 
> OPC can smear with ONR, quick way around it is to wipe the excess OPC with a damp cloth or use ONR QD with a cloth, is this what you did?


Yep, exactly what I did and it worked a great. Did a maintenance wash today and was really impressed with the ONR system on a waxed car. Really easy wash and excellent t beading retained.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Quick tip you could try on the glass. Wash the glass along with the rest of the panels with ONR, wipe the glass to remove most of the ONR. No need to try to remove it all and then buff with a glass cloth. Should be left with nice clean glass without any smears


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hi and welcome looks like you did a great job on the mini


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks good but also a bit time consuming. 

If you like optimum products I can recommend buying the spray wax and hyper gps.

Then you can do it following on as way next time to save time.

Prespray with opti-clean, wash panel with ONR and leave the washwater on the car, then use this to clay adding onr wash solotion as lube if not enough water is still on, or if saving more time is wanted, spray car-wax as lube and dry the car after.

If you wish to polish, then you can as written before, use the clay on the wet car with onr and then polish with gps, while the car is still wet - only 1 spray per panel and no need to prime the pad, less is more and product should not be over applied - cleaning your pad with onr between panels and keep it damp will have an extra efffect besides not needing to change pad all the time, afterwords buff the residue off with spray wax and dry the car. 

Sound a bit complicated, but its easy when you get the technique and saves you alot of time. We do this on many quick details here and it works wonders


----------

